# New RC TrackFinder - Get Your Track Listed



## hankster

Our RC Trackfinder is now on-line. You can find it at www.hobbytalk.com/trackfinder/

I have changed to Trackfinder page. We have added a coulpe of new features and changed it to a "mashup". What is a mashup? It is a map that YOU can add information to. This will eliminate the delay caused by my lack of time to add new tracks and give you more control over what is entered.

*New features:*
Larger map.
Listing of all tracks on the right side of the page.
Click track name in the right hand list to find it on the map.
Search for tracks by name, location (city, state, miles from you, etc.).
Click on legend at bottom of map to hide tracks that match those legends (hide all tracks but oval to see where all the oval tracks are).

*To add your track's information:*
Go to the TrackFinder web page.
Click the *Add* button.
In the Password box use the word *mytrack*
Add your tracks information.
Click *Submit*.
Hint: If the address you put in can not be found use the *select a location* link on the Add A Marker entry form, find your tracks location on the map and click that location. The latitude and longitude for that location will be entered in the Add A Marker entry form for you.

*Let us know!!!*
When you add your track to the TrackFinder, post a message here and let us know that you added it.

*Report Problems:*
If you see a listing that is not appropiate for the TrackFinder, let me know by email. Since enteries are somewhat open, it is possible that spammers or improper enteries will be added. We need you help in case you see something that doesn't belong.

*Changes/Edits:*
At this time we are not allowing editing of enteries. This eliminates the chance of someone else changing your Tracks info. If you need a change or edit let me know and I can delete your marker and you can then readd it.

We hope you find this new setup give the track owner more flexability and gets more tracks added faster.


----------



## hankster

See the first post for changes to the RC TrackFinder... you can now add your own information!!!!


----------



## OTR SPEEDWAY

*OTR SPEEWAY in the Southern Tier of NY*

Hello,

I just added my racetrack to the TrackFinder. Hopefully I did everything right! Thanks for the listing and hope to find out who's around the area and look forward to seeing new faces this racing season!

Thanks. Sean OTR SPEEDWAY...


----------



## TheFastGuy

I just added our track to the TrackFinder. We race every Sunday at 3:00 so come check it out! Great carpet track in Louisville, KY! Thanks Riverport RC Raceway!


----------



## A/Fuel

Hankster

I'm was unable to add our track to Trackfinder. It says password was no good?

We have a current listing #131 for Northern California Drag association but track has moved to new address.

Please let me know what to do next.

[email protected]

Thank you
Jeff


----------



## hankster

You can't edit a listing because that would mean anyone could edit any listing. I can delete it for you and you could add it again.


----------



## ercbf

Brown's Hobbyshop and Raceway just added. Thanks guys!! We race every Sunday starting at noon.


----------



## highster

Local track just added #96....


----------



## jt6

*TRRAC at The RC Speedway*

All the info for our track is correct:

715 North Hoover Rd.
Durham, North Carolina 27703
919-418-3360
Onroad Asphalt
12th - 10th Elect/Nitro
Pit tables, Food, Bathrooms

Except: Our website address chnaged recently to http://www.thercspeedway.net/

Can this be updated?


----------



## grgarberii

Added local Monroe Michigan Track


----------



## hankster

What is your listing number? I can change it.


----------



## jt6

It is listed as #129 under On-Road


----------



## McLin

Very nice Hank!


----------



## Buckeye Raceway

*thank you new track*

i just added my track thank you if you can change one thing i wanted everyone to no hat i have 50 plus pits ready to go thanks again


----------



## biged47265

*http://www.madisonfunwheels.com/*

http://www.madisonfunwheels.com/


----------



## thunder44

*OVRCCC / Ohio Vally Raceway*

*Hi, Please check out, just added Ohio Valley Raceway, (OVRCCC) NEW outside facility located in Belpre, Ohio*

*We race every Saturday, gates open at 10am with racing starting at 2pm.. Plenty of pit spaces, electric provided and lots of parking.. *

*Classes currently offer are:*

*OnRoad:*
*Stock Touring car*
*Pro Stock Touring car*
*19 turn/ 10.5 Touring car *
*Monster Truck*

*OVAL:*
*Stock Touring Oval*
*Sprint Car*
*Stock Pan Car*

*Be sure to Check out our web site for up coming events and for Pre-Registrations information.*

*See ya There!!*

*www.ovrccc.com*

*Email:*
*[email protected]*

:wave:


----------



## bevans

I just added to the TrackFinder.


----------



## bevans

I just added LEFT TURN RACEWAY to the TrackFinder. We race every Tuesday. Open at 5: PM, race at 6:30 PM. We run seven different 1/18th scale classes. So come check it out! Great high banked carpet track in Muncie IN.


----------



## bevans

I just added LEFT TURN RACEWAY to the Track Finder. It is a high banked carpet oval in Muncie IN. We run seven 1/18 classes every Tuesday night. Track opens at 5:00 pm and race starts at 6:30. So come ckeck us out.


----------



## 8HerT

hankster delete the location for the track in fort wayne we have a new location and will be adding it soon 
thanks mark m


----------



## Turn4RC

Hank, Could you delete the info from #78 in oval section. Track name has changed along with other info. Thanks.


----------



## Macguiver2

*New Track Listing in Western New York*

Hi Racers !!!
I have posted the Location and Info for our Track called: BNRCC (stands for Bloomfield Nitro RC Club). We are an Outdoor 1/8th Scale & some 1/10th Scale Off Road Dirt Track for Nitro and Electrics. Our Season runs from Around the first week of June till the first week of October. Check out our website @ www.bloomfieldrc.com and stay tuned for announcements and our "2009 Season Schedule" . We usually hold 2 or 3 "Big Events" every year, Hope to see ya there next year !!!!


----------



## dump-ster-divin

*Tallahassee RC*

I just added our local track! But because of the computer dummy I am I forgot to put in the address. Which there is no physical address that I am aware of. It is located inside of our largest public park, Tom Brown Park. It's a small off-road but we race nitro's the first Saturday of each month, and electrics the first Sunday of each month. We also have a local group of guys that get together and run on-road in a local Home-Depot parking lot where they set up a track. Also our local club also hosts Rock crawling comps all over town in various locations. None of it is really fancy but it gives us something to do! :woohoo:


----------



## hankster

I can delete you listing so you can reenter it. Just let me know what listing it is.


----------



## jgullo53

hankster, 2 tracks have changed names, and one has a change of adress:

Bandit RC Speedway is now East Ridge RC Raceway

East Ridge RC Raceway
884 East Ridge Rd.
Rochester, New York 14621 
(http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=232324)

also, Craftworld and Action hobbies is now JTs Raceway, same location
(http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=218307)

thank you!!!


----------



## fastoyzracing

*Rc Racing Station*

I PUT THE WRONG COLOR MARKER AND THE WEBSITE IS WWW.RCRACINGSTAION.COM
THE TRACK IS ON ROAD AND OVAL 76 X 36
THANKS
CHRIS


----------



## hankster

I don't see a listing that says RC Racing Station


----------



## jgullo53

thank you hank for fixing!!!


----------



## DJ1978

*Washtenaw RC Raceway*

I have added Washtenaw RC Raceway to the updated list.
Michigan's biggest and best indoor dirt track.
Come and join the fun!!
Dan


----------



## mbeach2k

added speed sport in phoenix arizona


----------



## cjensen906

*Iron Mountain store and track*

Hey, I'm looking to Get White Knuckle R/C & Hobbies race track listed on the site. We are in Iron Mountain, Mi, we offer indoor onroad and offroad racing, outdoor gas and electric racing. Thanks


----------



## JimmyMack12

Just added Pro Hobbies Speedway in Apopka, Florida. 

Pro Hobbies
716 Trailwood Drive
Apopka, FL 32712
(407) 866-4615
Jim Pfeiffer

1/10th scale quarter mile concrete oval
SK's, pan cars (13.5 single cell); BoLink Legends/Sprinters
Full onsite hobby shop
Pit tables
Electric/air compressor
AMB scoring


----------



## Graniteleisure

*Granite Leisure Time*

Just added our new RC Sports Center in Oakland Maine to the list, thanks for the service we really appreciate the community.

Kevin


----------



## RET

Hi Hank. I just added my track. I need a couple things fixed. There are three entries for the same track. Each has a slightly different location on the map. #64 Riveside Raceway/Dreamboat Hobbies is correct. # 63 and # 65 can be deleted. Also, I intended for my track to be listed in the On-Road section but somehow ended up in Off-Road. Can you please relocate that for us?

Thanks.
Ron Thomas
Co-Owner


----------



## sac

Just added Crooked River Rc Raceway in Casco Maine.This is a outdoor offroad track.We currently use the I-LAP infered lap counting system,even though the I-LAP has worked flawless for 2 seasons we may be switching to AMB/MYLAPS for next season!

for more info go to www.evolutionrcraceway.com

sac


----------



## QSMS_Larry

Just tried to add my track but it is not submitting is your website having problems? Thanks


----------



## Phil @ RCIS

Hi there,

Just re listed at our new address RC-International-Speedways in Green Cove Springs, Florida, 904 284 9888. www.RC-international-speedways.com.

many thanks..
I put it in there with a pin color of "cloud" as we have three tracks currently with plans to add a drag strip when funds allow. Perhaps you could add a line that shows "multiple tracks" and use the pin color I used to denote them.

We offer a 125 ft x 125 Ft clay Off road track, a 125ft x 100 ft asphalt on road track and a large asphalt Oval track. We have a FULL HOBBY SHOP on site, BBQ and light refreshment facilities. 58 pits tables supplied with power and compressed air, AMBRC timing on all tracks. Open 8am to 6pm daily in winter ( we will open later in summer) for practice andhold races every weekend. Check our web site for race details.


----------



## jjbkozack

i would like to add our local clubs track to the listing

FASTRAXX RC CAR CLUB
fastraxx .ca
indoor carpet track 75'x42'
3806 Albert St 
Regina
Saskatchewan
Canada


thanks


----------



## cole raceway

*cole raceway*

New off-road short course track in WV #39.


----------



## sluggersdirtrac

Hi I Just posted our new track set to open Aug. 21st. The name is Sluggers hobbies we are located in Mansfield Ohio and have an off road short course as well as dirt oval at the same location. The first event will be an r/c swap meet and free test and tune on the short course. Sorry the oval is not operational at this time. if you have r/c or other hobby related items to sell check this out. table space is 5 bucks. like I say this is our first event at our new track racing starts the week of Aug. 22nd. our classes will be 1/10 sct, 4x4 1/10 sct, modified sct, open 1/18twd, open 1/18 4x4, open 1/10 twd, open 1/10 4x4, monsters and 1/8 scale. cost to race will be 10.00 for the first class and 5.00 for each additional class. for more info call the shop at 419-589-2424 thanks Mark


----------



## C43GO

here's the tri clone carpet and asphalt in the summer. http://www.triclonercracing.com/


----------



## Shane Racer

http://www.theohiorcfactory.com/


----------



## jgullo53

Bulldog RC Raceway

Harborcreek, PA

http://www.jjgun.com/jjgun/Bulldog/RC Main.htm


----------



## RCR&SC

Just posted RC Racing & EN Hobbies, with 100 pit spaces in a 27,000 sq. ft. indoor facility with air conditioning and gas heat!

There are 2 tracks listed that are no longer valid....RC Racing on Groveport Rd., Groveport, OH 43125 (us but we moved) & Pit Row in Scarbourgh Mall, is no longer there.


----------



## scblazen

*New carpet track north Alabama*

New carpet track in Albertville Al.. One Lug Racing Hobby Shop
Dirt track coming this spring.
PH# 256-660-0701

One Lug Racing = Youtube


----------



## Promatchracer

Hank please delete both KC Hobbies and I will redo it 
They are showing the wrong location for the shop 
Thanks


----------



## chainsaw85

*Warehouse - 3 indoor track*

Warehouse - 3 offers Arizona a clay oval, a dirt short course track, and soon to be completed rock racing course - "king of the hammers" style.
On site hobby shop, clean pit areas, great competition with a family atmosphere.
ALL THIS TO OFFER AND IT'S ALL INDOORS!!!
Located at 10620 n 19th ave.
phx, Az. 85029 602-870-6680


----------



## robertsrcraceway

*new dirt track in fowlerville, MI*

NEW out door dirt track Roberts Rc Raceway

9792 judd rd, fowlerville mi 48836

email [email protected]

$10 all day practice

saturday and sunday ONLY

rock crawler course soon to come


----------



## King Hobbies Tech2

*King Hobbies and Raceway - Valparaiso, IN*

Just added our track to the Track Finder. Track is open for Practice throughout the week/weekends (except during race times) for $8/day. Racing usually on Wednesday Nights and Saturdays. Sometimes varies due to events and weather. Go to www.king-hobbies.com for the current schedule or become our friend on facebook under King Hobbies and Raceway. Electric racing today 9/4 at 4:00 pm, if weather and track conditions permits. Call 219-299-2088 to check on track conditions. Practice for racing starts at 2:00 pm.


----------



## snoopy

Just added Battlefield Road Course in LaFayette Ga. This is a great idea.

check Battlefieldraceway.com for scheduling. This is a repurposed tennis court in the middle of a public park. Its beautiful there. The track is 103x58ft.

Video at youtube.com/snoopyrc . (Cant post URLs yet.)


----------



## strongsvillehobbyofelyria

*New off road track ohio*

strongsville hobby of elyria 
831 chestnut commons,elyria ohio 44035 440-366-0665
strongsvillehobby.com
strongsville hobby rc speedway
dirt offroad out door track 80x50
power,water ,hobby shop on site
electric & nitro
$5 all day running store hours 7days a week


----------



## yorkrdrc

*York Rd RC*

Checkout York Rd RC located in Pataskala, Ohio
yorkrdrc.com

The track is an outdoor track 60x115 built for 1/8th and 1/10th vehicles. Looking for new members to join York Rd RC. See the website for details.

Thanks,
Josh 
yorkrdrc.com:thumbsup:


----------



## Ovalrustler

*Oval high bank dirt track*

Check put the facebook kijik cup speed way. This track is in groveland Florida.


----------



## Big Forest Speedway

*Big Forest Speedway*

:wave:Hi I'm Rich, owner, Big Forest Speedway. I built my track because the closest dirt oval is 60mi. from me. Track measures 78'x41'x16'track surface w/7deg banking. 25'drivers stand. Lights for night raceing. My primary intrest is 1/10 nitro. Sprints, LM, Coups, EDM, & 4wd onroad stock cars. I would like to run the track at a club level. Anyone interested in trying out the track and getting something going, come out or give me a call.


----------



## hunternaf

*Joe Dirts*

Just posted another local track


----------



## lowboy

*Fountain City RC Raceway*

we have a dirt oval and offroad track in bryan ohio. we are running 1/16 and 1/10 scale. The track is at 03359 co. rd. 15 in bryan ohio 43506. any questions u can call me john taylor at 419-799-0191.


----------



## paul smith

*new track in martinsferry ohio*

hi my name is paul and i'm opening a new indood track in martinsferry ohio i't at 56731 colerain pike and we should be open in oct.2012. oval and off road racing on sat. and sun. call me at 740 971 8497 for more info.


----------



## klumpchump

*New Track*

Hi Guys,
I'm Gene and I'm on the committee for Riverside R/C Raceway in Matamoras PA.
It's an off-road track and coming soon will be a dirt oval with progressive banking. Test-N-Tune will be Sat. 9/16/12. Check it out. 570-491-5140


----------



## hunternaf

*New Track in Indiana*

Backyard RC Raceway in Argus In. has a offroad track off one side of the drivers stand and an oval 165' runline flat oval off the other side of the drivers stand. Ilaps transponder system with rental and transponders for sale


----------



## KRZRACEWAY

*Krz raceway*

Krz raceway and hobbies has 2 tracks 90x40 all clay indoor offroad and 100x70 outdoor offroad
we race every wed and sunday indoors for winter
we race wed indoor and friday outdoor during the summer
check us out on facebook 585-813-5655
56 harvester ave batavia ny 14020
30 miles from buffalo and rochester
largest indoor track in wny


----------



## nutz4rc

Backyard Raceway as mentioned above is a great track with nice people to deal with. You will have fun. It is a long drive for me but the times I was there enjoyed it. Give them a try this coming race year.


----------



## Ajtallman

*Palm beach gardens indoor track*

Bashers rc raceway palm beach gardens Florida.
Indoor clay short course. Super fun. Has rentals or bring your own.


----------



## hunternaf

Joe Dirts in mishawaka In. closed and will no longer be racing


----------



## BustinLooseRC

*Offroad Dirt RC Track*

Would like to have our track listed in the TrackFinder map. We run an offroad dirt track. Free parking and restrooms are on the grounds.


----------



## Dunn Raceway Park

NEW TRACK OPENING IN JUNE 2013

Dunn Raceway Park "DRP"
209 Dunn ave, 
Old forge, pa 18518

its gonna be an indoor carpet offroad track! 

Regards, Joe
Like us! https://www.facebook.com/DunnRacewayPark
Subscribe to us! https://www.youtube.com/user/DunnRacewayPark
HT http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=391434
RCT http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-f...l#post12016285


----------



## strongsvillehobbyofelyria

Strongsville hobby speedway
831 chestnut commons dr Elyria ohio 44035
440-366-0665
www.strongsvillehobby.com

http://www.strongsvillehobby.com/rctrack.php

open May 2013


----------



## hunternaf

RC fun Park (at the tower) www,rcfunpark.com is a new racing, practice, and bashing facility and hobby shop Granger Indiana which has an indoor carpet 100' high banked tri-oval, outdoor banked dirt oval with about 250' run line, small off road track for beginers and practice, nearly completed outdoor 1/10 and smaller off road coarse designed for short coarse and rally cars, in construction boat moat (water filled oval), soon to come large 1/8 and 1/5 off road track, soon to come asphalt area for on road racing, in the design rock crawling, drag strip, heli areas. 574-217-7715 Located at 12990 state rd 23 Granger In. 46530. It is behind the Martins store and should be really cool, I am not involved with the owners or operation of this new multi-venue facility but would like to spread the word and help make it a success.


----------



## pdreacer24

*Rittman R/C park*

Almost finished a new clay off road track in Rittman Ohio. Still have a little bit of work to do but everything should be completed within the next week. At this time this is just a practice track, but we hope to run some races before the snow hits.

You can check out the progress of the track on Facebook by searching "Rittman R/C Car Track" (Sorry I cant post links yet)

Cost is free to practice and we will be running prepped practice occasionally.

I am also looking for some input from the rock crawling crowd in the area on putting in some stuff for them to use. 

Track is located at 151 Industrial Street Rittman Ohio 44270.

Take the access road up the hill and look to your right.


----------



## Awesome1031

*Awesome Hobbies LLC indoor carpet oval Warsaw In.*

Hey everybody, just wanted to introduce you to a new track in the area, Awesome Hobbies LLC. we have an indoor carpet oval inside the Warsaw hobby store. This place is Awesome, there are 10 slash 2wd trucks to use as birthday party rentals, or you can rent one at a time. the track is considered a short track at just 30X56 feet, but its action packed when you start driving on the walls (see store for details) we currently have I-Laps transponder system, will hopefully be upgrading to AMB some time in the near future. this is a new store, and inventory is constantly growing. Open every day but Tuesday. Please feel free to stop by Friday Saturday or Sunday and join us for high speed oval racing!! Just takes 3 to make a class, open to almost anything, 2cell lipo max and please NO pin tires. Check us out on face book for more info thanks again and we hope to see you here.


----------



## CMRCR

*The newest Premier RC Off-Road track in Michigan!!!!*

Central Michigan RC Raceway is a newly opened rc facility located at:
McNabb Park
575 S. Elm St.
Ithaca MI
48847

1-850-260-4608

We offer a large 200' X 110' MX Style Off-Road Dirt track.
We have Stadium Lighting, water, and restrooms.

Call for further information


----------



## HPIFreak

i added PlusD RC drift track to the Track Locator in Okinawa Japan. its a great spot for active duty service members who are stationed in Okinawa to play around in RC 

website: http://plusd.ti-da.net/


----------



## mimia

can you give me a e-mail?


----------



## spyhunter50

*New r/c track starting in Waddington NY*

Hi it's been many years since we had a r/c track here in Waddington, we used to be known as : C&d r/c Raceway, we have been closed for many years, but with our passion for 1/8 brushless buggies, we feel the need to possibly start a new off-road track for all 1/10, 1/8 radio control vehicles, give us your thoughts on it, we will be laying out a brand new track, call - 315-276-6307, or 315-250-5874 ask for Daryl or Curtis any time, thanks for looking, C&D


----------



## spyhunter50

*C&D R/C Raceway*

[email protected]


----------



## Bob Jablonski

Countyline Hobbies has a small "bashing" track that we open the first Sat of every month from May to Oct. We also have a hobby shop on site and have Hobby grade off road cars for folks to try and see the difference from Toy RC cars.
Mr. Bob
Countyline Hobbies
11960 E. 500 North
Grovertown, IN.
574-540-1123
[email protected]


----------



## catchem

*Catch'em R/C Raceway*

We just opened our clay/dirt tri-oval located on 2335 Miles Run Rd Spring Creek, PA 16436. Its a high grip, banked tri-oval with an 80ft. back stretch. No pin spikes allowed. We run 1/10 sct, EDM's, 4wd sct, buggies,nitro, etc... We race on Sundays at 1PM, practice starts at 11AM. We have AMB rc3 timing system, not able to run the three wire transponders at this time.

Track is described on face book as Catch'em R/C raceway.


----------



## Brittamaster

The Former X-Treme Cellar Racing is now X-Treme Carpet Raceway located in the Bay City Mall now we are running in addition to OVAL Off Road adn Road Course.


----------



## CoryRoss04

*Ross' RC Raceway Seagertown Pa*

Opening up Saturday August 22. It is an outdoor offroad course mixed with clay and dirt. Power is there you just need extension cord to get to power source and everything to pit with. There are lights so there can be night racing. Address is 19500 Hwy 86 Seagertown PA. You can find us on Facebook


----------



## DJ1978

This List is OLD!!!!! Needs some updating.


----------



## fig865

DJ1978 said:


> This List is OLD!!!!! Needs some updating.


Agreed!

I've added www.mncarpetoval.com and www.veteransparkspeedway.com to the map. But I wonder how many of those tracks are not running anymore.


----------



## RC WORLD HOBBIES

*rcworldhobbies indoor carpet oval/onroad racetrack*

New track located at 35 Dolson ave Middletown NY 10940 racing Oval Mudboss, pan,and legend every Tuesday night and sunday afternoons for further info look us up on facebook rcworldhobbies


----------



## oldmancollins

*Queen City R/C Club indoor on-road and oval*

On-Road and Oval Carpet racetrack minutes east of Cincinnati, Ohio in Batavia. For more information see their Facebook page "Queen City R/C".

Saturday Oval
Sunday On-Road


----------



## fasthocars

where is add button?


----------

